# A question for the expert....



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have a question. I know this is not about P's or freshwater but was just wanting some input. I converted my 10 gal to brackish condtions. It has been cycled for a while. My Nitrites are up and was just wondering if the increase in salt has killed off all the non salt tolerant bacteria and just needs time to recycle with new "brackish" bacteria??? This was my thought. Thanks for the input.
S.G.= 1.013
Temp=78
pH= 7.8
Alk= 120
N02= ~3.0








N03= 20


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not positive, but I believe there are different bacteria used to breakdown ammonia with freshwater and brackish/salt.....I think your tank needs to recycle.

Im moving this to the salt forum.....they should know.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

trick095 said:


> I have a question. I know this is not about P's or freshwater but was just wanting some input. I converted my 10 gal to brackish condtions. It has been cycled for a while. My Nitrites are up and was just wondering if the increase in salt has killed off all the non salt tolerant bacteria and just needs time to recycle with new "brackish" bacteria??? This was my thought. Thanks for the input.
> S.G.= 1.013
> Temp=78
> pH= 7.8
> ...


 I would do a water change and see how it is then


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its different bactaria..you have to cycle it again..


----------

